# Merkel bicycle/Lit wanted



## JO BO (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi; I am interested in purchasing any Merkel Bicycles or literature. Please send me an email ,with pics if possible, to twodeadone3@netzero.net  Thanks JO BO


----------

